# Ordering PC from Autopia



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm about to order this http://www.autopia-carcare.com/son-sfxpol-kit.html from Autopia which works out at around £120 but I'm a bit concerned about VAT and customs etc? Is this ever an issue?

Advice much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

fear not , autopia purchases get through with no probs


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> fear not , autopia purchases get through with no probs


Excellent  That's confirmed it then I'll definitely be ordering, any idea roughly how long it will take to arrive?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

could be as early as 3 days...easily less than a week


----------



## scrum (Feb 4, 2007)

have you got the discount code??????


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Why not get the UDM instead and a few pads from them? It's the same price and probably a better bet.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I bought one from them you will have no problems, don,t worry.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Is 10% the best discount available?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Why not get the UDM instead and a few pads from them? It's the same price and probably a better bet.


I did look at the UDM but was a bit confused about the backing plates  is it much better than the PC?



> could be as early as 3 days...easily less than a week


That's quick! I'll be ordering shortly - just not sure now whether to go for the PC or the UDM?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Would this kit be a better bet then? http://www.autopia-carcare.com/udm-daspol-na.html It's a little cheaper than the PC as well.


----------



## Gunn79 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ordered mine Sunday night approx. 11pm - It was delivered the following Thursday morning.


----------



## scrum (Feb 4, 2007)

Take It Your Talking About The Udm??


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Weird how non of you had any problems with customs. I got charge £36 for importing my PC into the country


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Depends on how its posted GateKiller.. I ordered something from the states last year, [Nothing to do with cars] and the full price was on show on the delivery note. I ended up paying VAT and import duty to the postman, came to some £26 pounds or so on a £70 odd pound item if I remember correct.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> Would this kit be a better bet then? http://www.autopia-carcare.com/udm-daspol-na.html It's a little cheaper than the PC as well.


Yep, that's the fella! Just add a 3 1/2" backing plate and one each of the different 4" pads for tight spaces, bumpers and the like, and you're laughing!
Don't worry about import duties, as Autopia are _very_ understanding about that situation!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys I have just ordered the following:

Ultimate Detailing Machine DAS Polisher Kit
Sonus Ultimate Detailing Towels, Pkg/2 
Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel, Pkg/2
OXO Good Grips Mini Car Duster 

Can't wait for it to arrive  :buffer:


----------



## scrum (Feb 4, 2007)

must pull my finger out and buy one!


----------



## scrum (Feb 4, 2007)

but need a code if any has one???


----------



## gaz12 (May 27, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> Thanks for all the replys I have just ordered the following:
> 
> Ultimate Detailing Machine DAS Polisher Kit
> Sonus Ultimate Detailing Towels, Pkg/2
> ...


Any chance u can let us know what u think about the UDM as im in two minds what to get???


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Any chance u can let us know what u think about the UDM as im in two minds what to get???


Yeah no worries, I'm hoping it will arrive Thursday - when it does I'm going to try it out my GF's Yaris which has minor bird poo etching, swirls, water spots etc - I'll let you know what I think of it 

Also I don't know if you've seen but it looks like they have a new kit that includes Sonus SFX pads 1,2 & 3 plus the 3 Sonus polishes for $220 which seems like a good deal.


----------



## gaz12 (May 27, 2007)

Will have a look at the link fella,car really needs the paint work sortin now as the swirl marks are gettin quite bad!!


----------



## garfie_1999 (Jul 18, 2007)

if you join their forum (doesn't cost anything)
you should get an email with at least a 15% discount code


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Well today my UDM arrived from Autopia (it was initially delayed due to a mix up over payment, my fault not their's) and I am very pleased with the service and the kit. It only took 4 days from being dispatched in America to arriving on my doorstep!

Nice touches in the box included a couple free gifts and a welcome letter. All the items were well packaged and I had no problems with customs  

Being able to talk to them using the instant messenger on their website is very handy as well.

All-in-all I would highly recommend Autopia and anyone who is considering ordering from them so should do so without any concerns


----------



## dhracer (Apr 28, 2006)

garfie_1999 said:


> if you join their forum (doesn't cost anything)
> you should get an email with at least a 15% discount code


If only I'd seen this 5 minutes ago  :wall: oh well still got 10% off (just ordered a UDM and a few pads  )

 Gifts and everything, sounds like top service


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Really pleased with mine(pc), 4 days to deliver, no VAT, well packed and a gift. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Where's the forum or do you mean the mailing list?

http://autopia.org/forum/

"When I first joined the forums I got my 15% code in an e-mail. It was to have a limited window, but it worked a few days after for me as I didn't see the e-mail right away."


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Got a code and 20% off UDM.

Asking if I can redeem it against SFX kit.


----------



## dhracer (Apr 28, 2006)

20% :doublesho :wall:


----------



## johnlondonw3 (Dec 17, 2006)

whats the difference between the UDM and the PC ?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> whats the difference between the UDM and the PC ?


The UDM has more power so it will be slightly better for defect correction and at some point it will be released as a 230v UK version.


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> The UDM has more power so it will be slightly better for defect correction and at some point it will be released as a 230v UK version.


I was once told the same about the PC but nothing came of it... can you confirm your claim?

GK


----------



## Stevie K (Sep 26, 2007)

Just a personal opinion, but i don't know why so many are concerened at having a 110volt machine?

I'm a builder, so all of my power tools are 110volt, and that's the way i like it, i wouldn't even consider a 240volt UDM or PC.

110 is much safer, especially for tools being used outdoors.

Maybe people don't like the extra cost of a tansformer and plug?

Small price to pay for safety imo  

Anyway, no offence meant, just my opinion :thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> I was once told the same about the PC but nothing came of it... can you confirm your claim?


If you do a search on the forum you will see the whole saga of the UK UDM which is basically, it was supposed to be released here by now but apparently Meguiars have bought the rights to it so it won't be coming out for a while yet. AFAIK it's not a rumour like the PC as traders like this one: http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/foryourcar.html are waiting for stock to arrive.



> Just a personal opinion, but i don't know why so many are concerened at having a 110volt machine?


I agree it is much safer although I think some people are put off like you say by having to buy a transformer but also issues with the warranty i.e. having to send it back to America and having to change, adapt the plug it comes with.

Personally I've got a 110v socket on my generator so im fortunate in that respect.


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

just ordered this: http://www.autopia-carcare.com/son-udmsfx-kit.html

plus 10% off discount code . well happy , now need to sort out transformer and such :buffer:


----------



## yarmuk (Sep 27, 2007)

im thinking of getting one of these what postage did you pay..
Gary


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you can check the postage if you go to check out...have a play around and see how extra items change the rates


----------



## dhracer (Apr 28, 2006)

:doublesho ordered my UDM on Weds, it's only gone and turned up today!!! It's quicker than first class is round my way - Royal fail really should be ashamed of themselves :evil:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Cheers for the PM


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

How are you guys getting things from the states through customs so quickly?????

I had to wait almost and month, then had to goto Parcel Force and pay them £36!

Cheers
GK


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Just a quick note - the 20% discount offer was only when you buy direct from the UDM site, not through Autopia. But you do get a 15% discount code for Autopia and a 15% discount code for the Sonus website.

Hopefully be ordering mine over the weekend! YAY!!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I spotted that as well but both deals work out the same as the kit on Autopia is slightly cheaper.

Order placed 10 mins ago.


----------



## schrickvr6 (Aug 5, 2007)

How much is shipping direct from UDM? Are they HMC&E friendly?


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

just thought id let people know i bought an extension and plug from screw*** and it is cheaper than the links on the sticky on the importing guide. just a heads up :thumb:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

You got some links then Dundee?

How about the tranny?

Plug

Extension Lead


----------



## mathmos (Sep 22, 2007)

I've been aiming to buy the UDM and was going to wait for the 240v version. However with the delays that keep occurring I'm now seriously thinking of buying from Autopia. However with Autumn/Winter coming up I'm wondering that if I buy one now will I get a chance to use it or would I be better off waiting until the spring? Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## dhracer (Apr 28, 2006)

In short if you are going to import then now is the time to do it, with the $ so weak, otherwise if you're happy to wait then by all means wait till xmas for the UK one to come out. As you say I'm not sure how often it'll be used over winter - depends if you have cover to work under I guess

The long version :lol: I'd go for it myself (wish I hadn't held out for so long tbh). What's the real difference? 240V one will still need an extension so the only extra cost if you import one is the need for a transformer if you import. I can't see the UK version being less that £130. I paid less about that for the machine and 2 full sets of spot pads. Ok adding the cost of a transformer in puts it at around £160 for the machine and 2 sets of pads but I was sick of waiting, a lot of the tripod lights are 110v anyway and so need a transformer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

I have just bought one from bettercarcare yet I dont think I'll be able to use it until next summer as I'm now at University. Doh


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

Dougster said:


> You got some links then Dundee?
> 
> How about the tranny?
> 
> ...


apologies yes them 2 , but think i got the 1.5mm lead as that was size of cable on the sticky page. 
transformer -well i called my mate , his dad has everything in his garage and he has one , says i can use it when ever i like so for just now will same some £'s and use that.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Arrived yesterday and managed to get tranny, lead and plug all free from a nice friend in the building industry!!


----------



## mathmos (Sep 22, 2007)

Would some kind sole please PM me the discount codes please?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Register on the Autopia forums and they send you the codes which have a limited time scale.


----------



## yarmuk (Sep 27, 2007)

UDM arrived this morning ordered tuesday morning ...spot on autopia


----------



## andyrg (Jan 29, 2006)

Guys having issues ordering from UDMS.


I get to the address info and the only countrys it brings up are USA and Canada.



Any help tryign to pay via paypal


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

try the live help button


----------



## andyrg (Jan 29, 2006)

its not online ;( Iwas really wanting to order ths today as well here is the screen i get. I was wanting a fair bit stuff too


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

did you press the apply next to the shipping method box...im sure someone will help you


----------



## andyrg (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah i did that mate, ive tryed every thing. Appreciate all your help and i hope that some one can get me sorted today. i have £300 in my paypal hence wantign to just pay via that


----------



## andyrg (Jan 29, 2006)

Guys ive ordered through the SONUS website alls went through ok now with 15% off


----------



## Jaguar (Sep 30, 2007)

Andy...it may be that you've gone to www.ultimatedetailingmchine.com. This part of Autopia's site does what you describe. Try going to the Autopia home page, click on the shopping icon at the top of the page and order from there...this will work for UK delivery.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jaguar (Sep 30, 2007)

I see you're sorted now...good!


----------

